# Predict the Record for January - *WINNERS* (KidCananda, somejewishguy, Helvius)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

_Predict the record for the *Phoenix Suns!* I've made it 
easier to do. You can use the poll to vote. I put it on
public poll so I can monitor who voted for what record.
I lost pretty much all of my points when the upgrade happened. 
So, I'll make an avatar for the prize for you to
sport. It'll be a "I predicted the record for the Suns" type of an avatar. 
But you can pick the colors and stuff. You *don't* have to be a Suns fan to play. _

*Joe/Chris could you sticky this in the beginning of January?*


*Tue 02 @ Chicago 
United Center 6:30pm My45 

Wed 03 @ Toronto 
Air Canada Centre 5:00pm My45 

Fri 05 vs Miami 
US Airways Center 8:30pm FSN AZ 

Sun 07 vs Golden State 
US Airways Center 6:00pm FSN AZ 

Tue 09 vs Seattle 
US Airways Center 7:00pm FSN AZ 

Thu 11 vs Cleveland 
US Airways Center 8:30pm 

Sat 13 vs Orlando 
US Airways Center 7:00pm FSN AZ 

Mon 15 @ Memphis 
FedExForum 5:30pm My45 

Wed 17 @ Houston 
Toyota Center 6:30pm My45 

Fri 19 vs Portland 
US Airways Center 7:00pm FSN AZ 

Sun 21 vs Minnesota 
US Airways Center 6:00pm FSN AZ 

Tue 23 @ Washington 
Verizon Center 5:00pm My45 NBATVHIGHDEF 

Wed 24 @ New York 
Madison Square Garden 5:30pm My45 

Fri 26 @ Milwaukee 
Bradley Center 6:30pm My45 

Sun 28 @ Cleveland 
Quicken Loans Arena 11:00am 

Mon 29 @ Minnesota 
Target Center 6:00pm My45 
*


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

I'll go with 10-6.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

14 - 2 seems about right. The Suns are in a league of their own.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



HOWIE said:


> 14 - 2 seems about right. The Suns are in a league of their own.




Yeah, I went with that as well.

I was thinking maybe 15-1 if the Suns catch a streak.
But it'll be interesting if they go on another 10+ winning streak.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

16-0

What can I say? I never want to see my team lose.


----------



## lakermagic (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

I went with 11-5


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

suns will have a good month..i'll go with 11-5


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

11-5, Nash do dish 20 again this month


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

12-4


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Anything more than 3 losses would be a huge surprise against those teams.
@Washington and @Cleveland are our toughest games in that month... maybe @Chicago..

14-2


----------



## Sospiro (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

14-2


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

3-13....some slump huh


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



SoCalfan21 said:


> 3-13....some slump huh



Yeah, cuz your 9-7 prediction was dead on. You could only dream that would happen.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

13-3


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

I went 13-3 as well.

You guys have been streaky as hell this season, interesting to see if that continues all year.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

13-3 is what we should at least come away with... 

"You guys have been streaky as hell this season" 

we have? we would be on a 17 game win streak right now if it wasnt for the denver debacle. i think we just plan sucked at the beg. and as of late have been lights out. If you are talking about up and down moments as far as points and momentum shifts in the game...when has phoenix been any different?


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

13-3


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Wombatkilla1 said:


> "You guys have been streaky as hell this season"
> 
> we have?


Yes. Lost 4 in a row, and won 15 in a row. Those two streaks envelop 73% of the season.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



xray said:


> Yes. Lost 4 in a row, and won 15 in a row. Those two streaks envelop 73% of the season.


in that case your team is the "streakiest"(real word? idk! haha) of the two.

5 losses in a row, 12 wins in a row, 1 loss, 1 win, 1 loss, 7 wins in a row....

you must be pretty interested in your own teams streakiness (once again, real word? idk!)....:clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Who's streaking?

*I AM IN!* :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

FYI, I would have picked 17-0, but it's not an option in the poll......


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

13-3


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



edwardcyh said:


> FYI, I would have picked 17-0, but it's not an option in the poll......


Yeah, but you go through points like Scarface goes through the white stuff...:lol:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Joe or Chris have you guys voted? I accidently voted and
now I cannot see who voted for what.


I hope there's a way to edit the poll or atleast make it so
you can see people's votes. 

I'll have to ask for the winning records of people who voted
for that at the end of the month. =(


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

I'm putting it out there and say 16-0.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Joe or Chris have you guys voted? I accidently voted and
> now I cannot see who voted for what.
> 
> 
> ...



Huh? It should show you who voted when you click any number of the votes. It is listed as apublic poll, or otherwise it wouldn't show me when I do it.

and yes, I voted.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

i accidentaly chose 11-5 and i was meant to say 13-3


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Dissonance19 said:


> Huh? It should show you who voted when you click any number of the votes. It is listed as apublic poll, or otherwise it wouldn't show me when I do it.
> 
> and yes, I voted.




Well, I guess that's the problem. It doesn't show 
anything. The poll thing is messed up for me. Not sure
why......


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

13-3 just because the Suns have some double dips this upcoming month (two against cleveland, 2 against Minny) as well as some vendetta games in Orlando and Milwalke.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Well, I guess that's the problem. It doesn't show
> anything. The poll thing is messed up for me. Not sure
> why......



weird. mods could never see polls that werent public before..

I see this, though.










I can't believe people picked some of those last ones...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Dissonance19 said:


> weird. mods could never see it polls that werent public before..
> 
> I see this, though.
> 
> ...



Thanks. You think you can give me an updated picture
when the poll closes? I wonder why it doesn't work for me.
Maybe it has something to do with internet connection.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

The teams that I think that the Suns will lose to this month are Minny, Cleveland, and Milwalke


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

I say 13-3, lose to seattle, washington, and NEW YORK..haha


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Husstla said:


> 11-5, Nash do dish 20 again this month


Am I good, or what?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Husstla said:


> Am I good, or what?



LOL


I remember you posting that. I was going to bump it and say good
job. =)

You get rep for the prediction. :cheers:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

*UPDATE:*




*All participants that predicted 9-7 or lower of a record have been eliminated.*​


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Looks like I win!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



IceMan23and3 said:


> The teams that I think that the Suns will lose to this month are Minny, Cleveland, and Milwalke


Man, I am so happy that the Bucks got injured because they almost beat the Suns last time when they were healthy! Cleveland is.. well... not that good. Minny, like I have always said, "Never count out an MVP's team when he's playing." Garnett showed why he is an MVP.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Do I get anything?!


----------

